# Amplificador de instrumentación p/mic común



## El Germo (Nov 14, 2010)

Hola gente, necesito un poco de asesoramiento con esto: Tengo la idea de hacer un amplificador de instrumentación usando el circuito clásico de operacionales, usando un LM358 y un LM741. Utilizaría +-5V, a partir del USB de cualquier PC y un ICL7660. La ganancia teórica es aproximadamente 104 veces.
Diganme que les parece. Desde ya muchas gracias.


----------



## algp (Nov 15, 2010)

Existen diseños de pre-amplificador balanceado de microfono basados en una estructura similar. Sin embargo tu diagrama tiene algunos errores:



Las entradas MIC1 y MIC2 estan "flotantes", con eso el punto de operacion en DC de esos puntos no esta definido, situacion no recomendable en absoluto. Usualmente se define el punto de operacion 0V ( si se usa alimentacion simetrica ), o en V/2 si se usa alimentacion asimetrica.
La salida del op. amp. de la parte inferior va conectada directamente a la entrada no inversora del op. amp. final ( 741 ). En consecuencia no hay anulacion de la señal de ruido comun a ambos cables, en consecuencia el diseño ya no es una entrada balanceada.
LM358 y 741 son operacionales cuyas caracteristicas no los hacen lo mas recomendable para un pre-amplificador de microfono. ( Pobres caracteristicas de frecuencia y ruido )
Recomendacion: Repasar teoria de operacionales y analizar varios diagramas existentes de preamplificadores de microfono.


----------



## El Germo (Nov 15, 2010)

En cuanto a MIC1 y MIC2, se refieren al 'positivo' y 'negativo' del micrófono, es por eso que estan 'flotantes'.

Es cierto, me equivoque en la poscición de una de las R de 100K, que no va a masa sino a la salida del amplificador operacional de abajo.

En cuanto al LM358 es verdad, no es el mejor, y podría reemplazarlo por alguno mejor, tl082 o algo por el estilo. En cuanto al LM741 me encuentro limitado porque no consigo ningun buen operacional de bajo ruido en SMD, el tl071 vendría bien, pero solamente lo consigo TH.

Si tenes alguna recomendación para que integrados usar, es más que bienvenida.


----------



## algp (Nov 16, 2010)

Aun siendo MIC1 y MIC2 los terminales del microfono no considero conveniente que esas entradas esten flotantes. Unas resistencias de 470K a tierra serian suficientes para fijar el punto de operacion DC en forma segura.

El TL072 tiene un poco menos de ruido que el TL082. El TL074 tambien podria servir.

Hay otros operacionales mas "especializados" ( y caros ) para audio, pero no tengo a la mano los codigos.


----------



## El Germo (Nov 16, 2010)

Sí, el AD623 o AD620, pero rondan los $40...

En cuanto a los integrados, ya resignado a usar TH supongo que un TL072 y un TL071 para el tercer op amp debería ir bastante bien.

Gracias por el comentario y por el aporte.


----------

